# Has Anyone Seen an Inconvenient Truth?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have not seen it yet (though it has been out forever). I plan to watch it this weekend.

From what I have seen below it seems to be a fine piece of film making. :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

HBO (I think it is) is showing it this month. I tried to sit through it, but only lasted about 30 minutes. This is a total vanity project by Al Gore. I think this global warming alarmism is a bunch of crap. I try to be as carbon positive as I can.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No intention to. From what I understand, it's narrated by Gore. His voice, both sound and pattern, make me want to smash my head into a wall. I'm sure it's not a balanced report anyway, it will just be how bad everything is and spun to make his views seem right. Gore is quickly starting to reach the same point with me that Michael Moore holds; everything that comes out his mouth is pure :horsepoo:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> This is a total vanity project by Al Gore.


What motion has he ever made that wasn't? If the man had it his way his farts would be bottled.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I have no desire to see it. I already know the truth.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> I have no desire to see it. I already know the truth.[/quote]
> Which one ? that gore is a scientific moron or that he's just a flim flam man out for a buck(or a million, or two)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

scooter said:


> Which one ? that gore is a scientific moron or that he's just a flim flam man out for a buck(or a million, or two)


He's got to do something to pay for that $1200 a month electric bill, while the rest of us are supposed to sit in the dark to save the planet. :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Have I seen "An Inconvenient Truth"? No. Have you seen "Debbie Does Dallas"?

I don't watch smutt.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I think one thing that you should be cognizant of if you watch this is that Al Gore is a lawyer, and a good one at that. We does not lie in the movie but he does add things to imply connections where they do not exist. One example of this is when he talks about hurricane Katrina. He does not say it is because of global warming but he implies it. Today the foremost expert on hurricanes says that there is no evidence of a relation between global warming and hurricanes.

Relating to global warming I am really starting to look at the theory that the sun may fluctuate and put out more heat at certain times than others. This makes me wonder if Co2 is then a cause, or an effect. When it gets cold and water freezes it traps air along with good amounts of Co2. So perhaps when the sun is putting out more heat and melting the ice we get increased levels of Co2 in the atmosphere. Then when it fluctuates down a good majority of the Co2 gets trapped in the ice. One study I was looking at said that the amount of Co2 in the atmosphere is minisquel compared to the overall makeup of the atmosphere. Doesn't this sound plausible?

Looking at the graph below
http://www.technologyreview.com/articlefiles/climatechart.pdf

Shows my biggest problems with man made global warming. Look at all the other points through history where there have been just as much Co2 and the earth have been just as hot (or even hotter). It all happens it what appears to be 100,000 year swings. If we did not cause all the other ones then why would we be responsible for this one? I don't get it! This is a the same graph I have in my college science book.

Here is a graph I found about the makeup of the atmosphere


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Have I seen "An Inconvenient Truth"? No. Have you seen "Debbie Does Dallas"?
> 
> I don't watch smutt.


HEY...at least debbie does dallas had a real plot and believable acting in it!
(at least thats what I've heard ):mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Relating to global warming I am really starting to look at the theory that the sun may fluctuate and put out more heat at certain times than others.


This is one of the major facts that people like Al Gore and his sheep do not talk about...

Now we are in my line of work.... :numbchuck:

Our sun or our "Star" is what is known as a "Variable Star"

Most stars are of almost constant luminosity. Our own Sun is a good example of one which goes through relatively little variation in brightness (usually about 0.1% over an 11 year solar cycle). Many stars, however, undergo significant variations in luminosity, and these are known as variable stars.

When a star's luminosity increases, so does the heat output. An example of this would be comparing a 25 watt light bulb to a 150 watt light bulb. The 150 watt bulb puts out more light, as well as heat. Another way to look at this is simple... Light is heat. More light, more heat.

It doesn't take alot of the sun's output to increase our temps here on Earth. The activity of the sun plays a major part of the climates on the planets that rotate around it. As I've said before... Mars is warming as well, this is a fact.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pssstt..................anybody want to buy some "carbon credits"? 
Got a real deal goin' on them right now. :smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Pssstt..................anybody want to buy some "carbon credits"?
> Got a real deal goin' on them right now. :smt082


I'll take a couple. Lately I've been .... this is so embarrassing .... leaving the flood lights on outside later than usual. :smt022

Maybe this will help ease my guilty conscience.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought about seeing it but then decided it would be more fun to try to stop the blades in a moving garbage disposer with my fingers instead.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought about seeing it, then I decided to test drive an H2 instead :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Is Manbearpig in this or is that his next film? That's the one I want to see. Much bigger threat than global warming.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I think one thing that you should be cognizant of if you watch this is that Al Gore is a lawyer, and a good one at that. We does not lie in the movie but he does add things to imply connections where they do not exist. One example of this is when he talks about hurricane Katrina. He does not say it is because of global warming but he implies it. Today the foremost expert on hurricanes says that there is no evidence of a relation between global warming and hurricanes.
> 
> Relating to global warming I am really starting to look at the theory that the sun may fluctuate and put out more heat at certain times than others. This makes me wonder if Co2 is then a cause, or an effect. When it gets cold and water freezes it traps air along with good amounts of Co2. So perhaps when the sun is putting out more heat and melting the ice we get increased levels of Co2 in the atmosphere. Then when it fluctuates down a good majority of the Co2 gets trapped in the ice. One study I was looking at said that the amount of Co2 in the atmosphere is minisquel compared to the overall makeup of the atmosphere. Doesn't this sound plausible?
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting in words and a nice picture what I am to lazy to.


----------

